# New Muffler Suggestions!!!



## Vettekid1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

my friend wants to replace his stock mufflers on his 04 gto. he wants maximum performance and loud sound. and does anyone know how much power gain he would get from changing the mufflers? any suggestions


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

not much. on a stock car the exhaust on these cars is pretty good. You need to do other mods that make the engine breathe more like a cam or heads to really require it. as I always tell people, get LT headers and a tune. You'll get a minimum 25 HP and it will sound louder


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The stock system weighs a ton though. If your concerned about weight it'll help. If he wants loud just pull the mufflers and install deletes.


----------

